# What shops are open on Friday?



## coolaboola (23 Mar 2005)

This Friday being Good Friday.  Does anyone know if the majority of shops will be open on Friday?  What time will they open?


----------



## Dunners (23 Mar 2005)

*Good Friday*

I think most are open from at least 10-5 anyway.  As previously mentioned on AAM, good Friday is a church holiday, not a public holiday, so many people are required to put in a day's work.....


----------



## elderdog (23 Mar 2005)

*Re: Good Friday*

Dont expect to be able to buy drink except on a train or plane ( & perhaps airport bars )

There should be more days like it


----------



## Dunners (24 Mar 2005)

*Good Friday*

And please tell me that there will be alcohol served in hotels??? Am booked in for a very luxurious night in a lovely hotel and am really looking forward to a nice bottle of wine with dinner.....!!


----------



## elderdog (24 Mar 2005)

*Re: Good Friday*

Perhaps Brown Bagging is allowed in dat der 'otel on Good Fridays ?

Best phone ahead and ask


----------



## ClubMan (24 Mar 2005)

*Re: Good Friday*

As far as I know if you're a hotel resident (i.e. checked in) then you can get gargle. Otherwise you better buy a few _Dutch Gold_ for consumption in your room.


----------



## Monsieur Bond (24 Mar 2005)

*Re: Good Friday*

*And please tell me that there will be alcohol served in hotels??? Am booked in for a very luxurious night in a lovely hotel and am really looking forward to a nice bottle of wine with dinner.....!!*

Licensed restaurants *can *serve drink on Good Friday and if your waitress tells you she can't tell her to go bring someone to serve you who isn't Catholic.


----------



## 90210 (24 Mar 2005)

*??*

Well you would also have to ask for someone who is not a practicing Baptist, Seventh Day Adventist , Mormon , Mulsim and  Hindu.

Abstinence is not distinct to the Roman Catholic.


----------



## Gabriel (24 Mar 2005)

Further to friday...would anyone know if those furniture shops down in Navan generally open their doors on bank holiday monday?


----------



## Joe Nonety (25 Mar 2005)

Is there post on Good Friday?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Mar 2005)

Yes - just got post in the door now.


----------

